
Samsung Patent Describes Holographic TV Technology - jonbaer
https://consumerist.com/2016/11/14/samsung-patent-describes-holographic-tv-technology/
======
PaulHoule
It is not like princess Leah. The diagram shows the image projected into the
fustrum between the screen and the viewer rather than hanging in space and
viewed perpendicular to the light beam. To do that you'd need to make the
photons turn sideways in the air or originate new photons by sparking the air
to draw videos.

